# Hunger Stones



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old time predictors of hard times, famine or drought.

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/878363/118


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Camel923 Cool article man


----------

